# Assignment #31: Still Life



## Nikon Fan (Nov 28, 2005)

Easy enough...as always only post new shots, and you have until next Monday when a new assignment is posted.  This should be an easy one for EVERYONE, so lets see lots of them  

As a reminder this isn't a contest it's just for fun and to encourage everyone to try shooting different things...the monthly contest is located at the top of the main forum page


----------



## Corry (Nov 28, 2005)

Good assignment! And good to have you back, cuz I think my assignment was too confusing!


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 28, 2005)

But yours was GOOD, Corry, and a great challenge! I like that MUCH!!!! Else I'd never tried out to take any high key portraits of my children!


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Nov 28, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Good assignment! And good to have you back, cuz I think my assignment was too confusing!


 
I never even knew what High Key was until that assignment, now I love the idea!:thumbup:


----------



## Nikon Fan (Nov 28, 2005)

I thought it was a great idea too Corry  I woudln't have ever thought of having  that as an assignment  :hail:


----------



## SteveEllis (Nov 30, 2005)

The definition of still life is :
*still life
*_n._ _pl._ *still lifes *

Representation of inanimate objects, such as flowers or fruit, in painting or photography.
A painting, picture, or photograph of inanimate objects.
Is there a boundary to this?  By this I mean is a car, building or tree "Still Life"? or is it more of a classical assortment of inanimate objects like a bowl of fruit or pencils in a jar?


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 30, 2005)

Personally I would think more in the classical sense. Architecture or car photos are a different category (to my mind). But I am not the one who puts up the Assignment  I should be one to take a PHOTO for the assignment at last!


----------



## SteveEllis (Nov 30, 2005)

LaFoto, I agree with you, but due to my lack of knowledge of artsy stuff I wanted to try and clarify


----------



## Nikon Fan (Nov 30, 2005)

We're shooting for more classical still life here...very much like what your defintions say...it will probably be something you set up, fruit, veggies, glasses, etc...


----------



## uberben (Dec 4, 2005)

I was told to contribute over here and contribute I will. Here are some from this week.

1






2





3


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 4, 2005)

Though I cannot compete in now way with the brightness and sharpness of Ben's photos, I set up something for the assignment at last - and I did not want it to be fruit for now. 

So this is what I go (all set up on the kitchen table with the regular kitchen light and my electric candles (behind a piece of paper) --- or no light other than... ah. Look for yourselves:


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 4, 2005)

Ah, and I could not leave this un-photographed, when my daughter mixed us this "Tropical Drink" and presented it to me in this manner


----------



## uberben (Dec 5, 2005)

well, todays PAD theme was "empty" and i thought this worked over here as well so here are some more.


----------



## Racerx336 (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## uberben (Dec 6, 2005)

^ooooooooooooooooo nice and gritty feel to those. I like them a lot :thumbup:


----------



## uberben (Dec 6, 2005)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Ah, and I could not leave this un-photographed, when my daughter mixed us this "Tropical Drink" and presented it to me in this manner




That looks rather tasty and would go well with my chips and salsa.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## Verbal (Dec 7, 2005)

Slightly late submission...


----------



## Corry (Dec 7, 2005)

Oooh, Jeff, Jon, I like em both!


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Dec 7, 2005)

I've got way too many films to develop & scan yet so I borrowed my Father-in-Laws' little digital P&S for these. I rarely use it but it does seem to have quite a few manual controls!:thumbup: 
















This really isn't my normal kind shots since I like nature/landscape stuff!


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 19, 2007)

bump


----------

